# EA Sports announced Cricket 07!



## gaurav_indian (Sep 14, 2006)

Cricket 07 has today been announced by EA Sports with a release date of November 2006. 

Grab your bat, take guard and test yourself on the circuit. Electronic Arts (NASDAQ: ERTS) announced today that EA SPORTS™ Cricket 07 will be released worldwide for the PlayStation®2 and PC in early November 2006. With its fully licensed squads, groundbreaking Century Stick control system and more natural camera perspective, Cricket 07 will bring players the most immersive gameplay experience to date. 



"This is the cricket game for both hardcore and casual cricket gamers alike. It is accessible for the new user and full of the subtleties and nuances that make the great sport of cricket so unique," said Justin Forrest, producer, EA Canada. “Our new, innovative 'Century Stick' control system will change the way all fans approach gameplay as you’ll now have full control over foot choice, shot selection, shot power, and shot direction - it's never felt this close to actually wielding a bat before. You won’t experience cricket this authentic without putting on your whites and walking down the pavilion steps yourself.” 

Cricket 07 also features a new Quickplay cricket setting that lets players crank up the game speed, ease back the difficulty setting and join the excitement of Limited Overs or fully-licensed Twenty20 extravaganzas by playing a fast-blast match of hard-hitting sixes – or slow the pace down, slide the difficulty up and steel yourself for a five day Test. For a sustained challenge, gamers can choose from a complete schedule of Australian State and English County tournaments or lead the charge in this year’s eagerly anticipated Ashes campaign in the 3-mobile Series Down Under. 

Thanks to the groundbreaking EA SPORTS™ Century Stick control system, batting has become more intuitive, responsive and rewarding than ever. For the first time in a cricket game, players can enjoy full control over foot choice, shot, direction, power and timing, all governed through the use of both analog sticks. A back or front foot stroke is selected with the left stick, then shot timing and direction are judged with the right stick. Power is determined by how far the stick is moved – a slight tap can nudge the ball for a quick single or a firm push can send the ball fizzing away to the boundary. Allied to new cameras that deliver a more natural behind-the-stumps batting perspective and a wider view of the field, cricket has never been so easily accessible. With embellished gameplay, a wealth of tournaments, genuine equipment and authoritative new commentary from Mark Nicholas and Richie Benaud, you won’t experience cricket this authentic without donning whites and walking down the pavilion steps yourself.

Features

Groundbreaking Control: Use the intuitive dual analog Century Stick batting system to select foot choice, shot direction, power and timing. With button controls to loft shots and advance down the track, you’re free to crack a full array of shots all around the wicket. Success with the bat also relies upon your batsman’s individual skills, allied with his confidence level. A confident batsman maximises his potential to time his shots sweetly – maintaining high confidence can make or break his ability to build a big innings.

New Cameras Innovative views from behind the batsman offer a realistic batting perspective, and a reworked Broadcast camera gives you a wider view of the play for more authentic coverage.



Quickplay Cricket Play cricket your way by setting your own pace. Crank up the game speed, ease back the difficulty setting and revel in the razzmatazz of Limited Overs or fully-licensed Twenty20 extravaganzas by playing a fast-blast match of hard-hitting sixes – or slow the pace down, slide the difficulty up and steel yourself for a five day Test.

Greater Depth A new picture-in-picture display with a shot timing gauge coupled with a running assistance indicator and radar help you make those snap decisions out there in the middle. On-the-fly Dynamic Field Positioning and Quickswitch bowling give you the ability to ratchet up the pressure on the batsmen by changing the field and the bowler’s line of attack without a break in play.

Tournament Options Lead this year’s eagerly anticipated 3 mobile Ashes campaign Down Under, replay the legendary 2005 npower Test Series or unlock a stack of rewards by accomplishing Ashes challenges. Take part in the frenzy of the fully-loaded, fully-licensed English and Australian One Day blitz of extreme Twenty20 cricket, dive into a complete schedule of Australian State and English County tournaments, tour the world, win the World championship or compete for glory in Test matches and One Day Series games with all the top cricketing nations of the world.

Authentic Content For the first time in an EA SPORTS™ Cricket title, renowned bat manufacturers Gray-Nicolls, Puma, Slazenger, Kookaburra and Gunn & Moore bring their weight of authenticity to the day’s play. Relish the big game atmosphere with new broadcast visuals, wicket textures and astute new commentary from the masterly broadcast team of Mark Nicholas and Richie Benaud as you play out a nail-biter against the faithfully realised backdrop of a legendary international venue or a cherished domestic ground.

For more info and Screens go to *www.planetcricket.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23103&page=1


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice release from EA but me waiting for nfs carbon  than cricket


----------



## kirtan (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoping that this version would be better than the previous one.


----------



## knight17 (Sep 14, 2006)

EA is not dedicating more resource to the development of Cricket.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 14, 2006)

old cricket game was a crap


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2006)

i am not waiting for any new installment of cricket from EA after the horrible series of cricket releases. Not buying.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 14, 2006)

When's the demo coming out?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 14, 2006)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> When's the demo coming out?


It will be coming out soon.Bcoz Cricket 2007 will release on 17th Nov 2006.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone even have hopes of a descent Cricket game? I would rather prefer to play Allan Border Cricket on Dosbox or prolly Brian Lara'99/Cricket 97.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 14, 2006)

I donot play Cricket games but one game Brian Lara ICC 2005 was awesome,i like it's graphic,gameplay value.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2006)

Lara 99 is still the best ever.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 14, 2006)

EA Cricket games have a history of geing crap. Don't have any hopes from this one either. That's a shame considering the quality of the FIFA and NBA Live series from EA Sports.


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 16, 2006)

i think Brian Lara International Cricket 2007 will be more good than EA Cricket 2007


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, let's hope EA has listened to all the cricket lovers worldwide and made a decent cricket  game this time, just like EA football/PES are the most realistic soccer games.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 16, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Lara 99 is still the best ever.



Indeed Tarey...never seen a cricket game like that..

Lightest on system and best..!! i still have its CD......The original one had developed scratches ...so copied to new one..


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 17, 2006)

Seeing the opinion here i can tell none are waitin for Cricket 07! but r eagerly waiting for nfs carbon


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 17, 2006)

dont know how ppl still but this in india


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2006)

I am waiting for Test Drive unlimited rather than carbon.


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dude...I am on PIII, 64 SDRAM, 1GHz , 40 GB HDD , USB 1.0  , Win XP SP2

and how on this earth will i be eagerly waiting for Cricket 07...

Once....Once...Decades Ago.... i use to be Big Big Game Addict....my Rig just help me leave that habit....

@Indyan :- yeah man its pity its not working on Win XP..Even my another fav. Roller Coaster Tycoon 1..doest work with Win Xp....

Do we get some emulators..which might help them run...on XP


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 17, 2006)

@dipen01 : U are running winxp on 64mb ram ... howz the perfomance?


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 17, 2006)

I m on verge of Nervous Breakdown...

Theres Height of Patience..my PC has made me crossed every barrier..

hehe...that was slightly exaggerated....Performance is kinda okie...i have this habit of reinstalling windows ever month...so theres no clutter..and its works fair..!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 17, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> I m on verge of Nervous Breakdown...
> 
> Theres Height of Patience..my PC has made me crossed every barrier..
> 
> hehe...that was slightly exaggerated....Performance is kinda okie...i have this habit of reinstalling windows ever month...so theres no clutter..and its works fair..!!


It's a very good habit Dipen.Bcoz I also have this habit.


----------



## danantha (Sep 25, 2006)

when is demo for cricket releasing. I am eagerly waiting for criclet 2007. May be this time sachin's (Even all the player's) face will be good


----------



## danantha (Oct 27, 2006)

*Anyone who has an update*

Hi guys why no posts in this forum. Any one know when it is going to be released in India. 

I try to upload some screenshots of cricket07(I got that form IGN), but there is some problem which says it cannot accept the picture's resolution and i dont know how to decrease the resolution. Anyone who knows that can put some screen shots in this forum or let me how to do that.


The screenshots are nice and even Australians are with their updated wardrobe of baggy green(To be introduced from jan 07) in cricket 07.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Anyone who has an update*



			
				danantha said:
			
		

> Hi guys why no posts in this forum. Any one know when it is going to be released in India.
> 
> I try to upload some screenshots of cricket07(I got that form IGN), but there is some problem which says it cannot accept the picture's resolution and i dont know how to decrease the resolution. Anyone who knows that can put some screen shots in this forum or let me how to do that.
> 
> ...



Upload the screenshots on imageshack and post the forum codes here.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 27, 2006)

ea cricket are famous for bugs  i think this too will be the same


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 27, 2006)

The crowd still looks like shït ... and the players look obese ... when are they ever going to learn ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 27, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I do
> Its too bad that BLIC 99 wont work on XP


Hey Indyan...I had once its tweak to run on XP...let me find in a day or two for you If I could...otherwise contact Codemasters...I got a reply from them on how to run BLC 99 on XP!

Ok Indyan finally found the patch page: *www.geocities.com/cricketgames2004/blcfaq.htm#1

Download BLC 99 XP patch from here!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 28, 2006)

And before you find your CD..I am already installing my copy! Hope somebody release a patch for Vista too...because even in the near future...chance for a good worth buying Cricket game looks remote!


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Oct 28, 2006)

Cricket is Crap...... They dont spend much time and resources on cricket. Because very few poeple play cricket. I'm much more satisfied playin EA's NHL 07!!!! It rocks..... 9/10....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2006)

Two videos from wwwgametrailers.com if u have not yet seen

*trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_cricket07.wmv
*trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_cricket07_2.wmv


----------



## comrade (Nov 4, 2006)

wheres the video dude?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> wheres the video dude?



I have provided direct links , right click the link and 'save target as', give path to save the video. Simple


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 5, 2006)

Playing Cricket on PC/Console sucks....there is no sense of playing. Best thing to do is Doston ko bulaaon aur Bade se Ground mein jaakar Cricket khelo.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2006)

Saare dost ek time par free nahi hote bandhu , busy life. Thats y ppl are playing computer game or otherwise playing with the friends for real is the best thing. The time when ppl were free to get together and play is gone.
life sucks. I don't remember my little cousin go out and play cricket with his friends like i did. Tutions and everything , we are living like machines.


----------

